
Radioactive Reindeer Roam Norway 30 Years After Chernobyl - bjoerns
http://www.wired.com/2016/04/amos-chapple-radioactive-reindeer
======
bronlund
The raindeers was radioactiv long before Chernobyl. Sovjet did extensive bomb
testing during the cold war up north and the northern part of Norway got
plenty of radioactive fallout from that. The following as one of the more
insane ones:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsar_Bomba](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsar_Bomba)

------
ImTalking
So this is how Rudolph got his nose so bright.

